# My Latest WIP



## Susan Mulno

Did the background first. A new one for me,(I think I'm a fan). Also my first pastel painting that is not landscape or flowers. 

What do you think so far?


----------



## kpnuts

Very good start, I can already see this is going to be great.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you Ken. Hope you're right! :biggrin:


----------



## kpnuts

I'm sure I am, I have faith in you susan
Sorry pressed the wrong button and canot seem to get rid of the question mark


----------



## TerryCurley

You keep producing better and better art Susan. Looking for to seeing more on this...looks really good so far.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you Terry, what a nice compliment!


----------



## Susan Mulno

It's a cow!


----------



## Mel_Robertson

I love the contrast clash/match it's a really nice piece x


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you Meli! :vs-kiss:


----------



## Susan Mulno

Not finished but close....


----------



## kpnuts

Looking super susan, hey you have a new name *Super Susan*


----------



## just

I like this so much that I have to mooooooooo


----------



## leighann

:carrot:
I like it!!


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you just!....I think?....:biggrin:

Thank you Leigh Ann!

And Ken, yndn: my new look.


----------



## TerryCurley

This is great Susan. I love it.


----------



## Steve James

Really nice whimsical painting. I'd love to know what the bird is thinking. Not sure that the cow isn't about to get a shift poke in the eye.


----------



## Susan Mulno

It's fun to watch cattle egrets with the cows. They have a great relationship. The cows move around and flush out bugs and lizards for the birds, and the birds eat bugs directly off the cows giving them relief and sometimes a good back scratch! I had been trying to get a good pic of a little egret next to a huge cow for months because I get such a kick out of it and bonus!...black cow next to white egret!


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you Terry!


----------



## Susan Mulno

Not a WIP any more.


----------

